# mrs



## lisadennett1968 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi can someone please help me, I've been with my partner for 7 years, and he's always treat me good. He's recently lost a lot of weight and wanted to bulk up a bit so started taking steroids about 4 weeks ago. Over the past week or so he's really changed, short tempered with me, angry, just generally not interested in me at all. I'm devastated he's never ever treat me like this. I have been heartbroken but he never once should me any compassion. He's so cold towards me.. I mentioned the steroids and he got so annoyed saying that he knew I would blame them and it's nothing to do with them, and that he is only taking 1 mil a week and that's not enough to make him change, he said you have to be taking larger amounts to get roid rage. I really don't have a clue wether this is true or not, he said its just me annoying him more lately. Can someone please tell me if what he is saying is true


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Depends, was he a nob beforehand?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What is he taking?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

lisadennett1968 said:


> Whine, whine, whine, whiiiine, whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine...


Christ you sound annoying, the lads got a point!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

so within a week he has turned into a monster after 7yrs and you are now heartbroken ? Really ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ditch him....Find someone natty


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sounds like it's time to hide all sharp objects in your house!!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Steroids make you unfaithfull, probably with your best friend.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Running a book.......

Am betting op doesn't come back! :whistling:

Any takers??


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

lisadennett1968 said:


> Hi can someone please help me, I've been with my partner for 7 years, and he's always treat me good. He's recently lost a lot of weight and wanted to bulk up a bit so started taking steroids about 4 weeks ago. Over the past week or so he's really changed, short tempered with me, angry, just generally not interested in me at all. I'm devastated he's never ever treat me like this. I have been heartbroken but he never once should me any compassion. He's so cold towards me.. I mentioned the steroids and he got so annoyed saying that he knew I would blame them and it's nothing to do with them, and that he is only taking 1 mil a week and that's not enough to make him change, he said you have to be taking larger amounts to get roid rage. I really don't have a clue wether this is true or not, he said its just me annoying him more lately. Can someone please tell me if what he is saying is true


Any husband or boyfriend tells you that he's taking 1ML per week - the safe rule of thumb is to treble that amount!

Probably 3ml Test/Tren/Mast rip per week.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Running a book.......
> 
> Am betting op doesn't come back! :whistling:
> 
> Any takers??


i think the only explanation is that her other half has seen the thread and the roid rage has taken over and he's destroyed everything including her and then his heart exploded everywhere


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

LoL


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## lisadennett1968 (Oct 4, 2015)

He takes testorone 400 and to the clever bastards with the witty replies. f**k YOU! I only needed to know if it could be the steroids. I don't whine I'm actually a good girlfriend and let him do as he wsnts. But I have a daughter and I don't want him getting angry with her. So again f**k YOU! Your obviously steroid freaks with big bad attitudes!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

lisadennett1968 said:


> He takes testorone 400 and to the clever bastards with the witty replies. f**k YOU! I only needed to know if it could be the steroids. I don't whine I'm actually* a good girlfriend* and let him do as he wsnts. But I have a daughter and I don't want him getting angry with her. So again f**k YOU! Your obviously steroid freaks with big bad attitudes!


Pics


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Pics


Of ms Bennett, or her fella?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Pics


With obligatory spoon/ladle!!

Op there are some serious questions asked that do need answering though.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

superpube said:


> Of ms Bennett, or her fella?


of the OP to ascertain if she is real and not a troll.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lisadennett1968 said:


> He takes testorone 400 and to the clever bastards with the witty replies. f**k YOU! I only needed to know if it could be the steroids. I don't whine I'm actually a good girlfriend and let him do as he wsnts. But I have a daughter and I don't want him getting angry with her. So again f**k YOU! Your obviously steroid freaks with big bad attitudes!


you sound angry.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes roids make you unbalanced, the proof is within this forum...

Injecting man made hormones into your system will have some sort of impact on your natural state, both mental and physical.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

lisadennett1968 said:


> He takes testorone 400 and to the clever bastards with the witty replies. f**k YOU! I only needed to know if it could be the steroids. I don't whine I'm actually a good girlfriend and let him do as he wsnts. But I have a daughter and I don't want him getting angry with her. So again f**k YOU! Your obviously steroid freaks with big bad attitudes!


sure it's not you taking steroids?

roid rage is a myth.

if your husband was a **** beforehand then he will be a worse **** now.

if he was a decent guy, he will be a more muscly, hornier and confident decent guy now.

most are the latter but unfortunately it's the first that give steroods sterotypes


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you sound angry.


And whiny...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tell him it's causing you distress in your relationship and to stop. Probably taking more than letting on.

Steroids aren't for everyone.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Can't beleive that no-one figured it out...

Your boyfriend is Ronnie Pickering?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

alekan said:


> Can't beleive that no-one figured it out...
> 
> Your boyfriend is Ronnie Pickering?


Ronnie Pickering doesn't take steroids, steroids take him.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

It's like steroids on Ronnie Pickering


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

alekan said:


> Can't beleive that no-one figured it out...
> 
> Your boyfriend is Ronnie Pickering?


Who?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

try mumsnet for a full, frank and scientific academic expose


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Steroids make you unfaithfull, probably with your best friend.


Or your sister


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dump that monster, injecting himself with snake oil, what a loser.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

In case this isnt huge trolling...

400mg of test wouldn't realistically do what is being said here unless there are underlying issues so its either:

A. he's lying about what he's taking (tren can cause personality changes so look for that, as can high estrogen levels)

B. he's been feeling p!ssed off for a long time and this has brought it out.

with B, its a common theory that steroids make you more of what you already are.. so if you're a calm, balanced person there should be no issues but if you're angry/wound up/Pissed off (and maybe suppressing this) then you get the idea of what happens.

Im the first to admit that in younger days and past relationships where I wasn't happy and used, that it contributed to the eventual end of things.. It could have been that we'd have ended anyway, I can't say - but steroid use sped things along.

Now I'm married, calmer and more stable and able to balance work, life, training, study and a newborn baby without any trouble at all.

just because im in a better place to deal with it.

so after all of that waffle.. Get him told, its not acceptable for you to suffer because his head is up his arse. Just dont blame the steroids because all they are really doing is bringing out what was in his head anyway.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

An ickle bickle bit of facebook noseyness suggests she may actually be real... whoops


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fist off, roid rage doesn't exist. AAS just makes you more of what you already are.

I guess that with 1 ml a week he is tanking test. Thats about 200-400 mg of test every week (depending on the test type). Thats a normal/below normal starting dose for your first cycle.

Just tell him that you don't like how he treats you and if he continues to be a huge dick leave him. Ask him if the roids are more important to him than you are after such a long time.

Feeling and relationships change and 7 years is a long time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Snake said:


> Christ you sound annoying, the lads got a point!


this. Sounds to me like he's realised he needs to keep that pimp hand strong!

Lol. In all seriousness though.. Tren.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Roids don't make me rage....but it does make my tolerance for bullshit much less.

It is common for most people on a first cycle to become a bit of an overconfident knob...as they suddenly have 3-5 times more testosterone and now think they're the dogs bollox...

By the second cycle it gets better for most....unless they are mentally unstable, then it just gets worst.

Like someone else mentioned...steriods is not for everyone...that goes for any substance really i.e alcohol,marijuana etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I never got roid rage, my Mrs would of agreed......God rest her soul


----------

